# Identity problems



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

I've always lived as an uncertain, nervous/frustrated person, as well as a very shy one. Now for some reason I can see through everything that held me back before in some sort of revelation from dp. the frustrating thing is, anxiety still ollows me everywhere I go despite "seeing through it." Something about dp/dr has changed me. Its allowed me to see my "old self" objectively as if it wasn't me but a different person. I dont know, its weird..its like I broke out of my old character, and now I'm wise but completely confused at the same time.

Does anyone think dp/dr can give you this kind of out of body, greater perspective on yourself? I think thats what its done for me, its not alltogether helpful..its made me want to rebuild myself, but its hard to know how, because my mind is so scrambled. So on one hand, I get this sort of clear vision on myself and my actions in the past, but in the present i am always lost.


----------



## real50tyson (Feb 20, 2012)

I think that is exactly what depersonalization is about. Now i don't know if this is true or this is just because of depersonalization. I'm not cured, but maybe people who are can tell you more about this. On another note (I know this is a bit off topic) what part of California are you from. P.s. I'm from the inland empire.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah that's what dp is. It sucks. I've had the out of body thing fairly regularly for 5 years


----------



## Liberty (Mar 19, 2012)

Lostwanderer said:


> I've always lived as an uncertain, nervous/frustrated person, as well as a very shy one. Now for some reason I can see through everything that held me back before in some sort of revelation from dp. the frustrating thing is, anxiety still ollows me everywhere I go despite "seeing through it." Something about dp/dr has changed me. Its allowed me to see my "old self" objectively as if it wasn't me but a different person. I dont know, its weird..its like I broke out of my old character, and now I'm wise but completely confused at the same time.
> 
> Does anyone think dp/dr can give you this kind of out of body, greater perspective on yourself? I think thats what its done for me, its not alltogether helpful..its made me want to rebuild myself, but its hard to know how, because my mind is so scrambled. So on one hand, I get this sort of clear vision on myself and my actions in the past, but in the present i am always lost.


I feel exactly the same way! I feel as if when I think about the old me, it wasn't actually me. And I feel completely lost about who I am now, and I am just lost. I don't react to things the way I used to. I don't feel like me anymore and I feel so lost as to who I really am. I just want to feel like me again.


----------



## Kelly__ (Mar 31, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> Yeah that's what dp is. It sucks. I've had the out of body thing fairly regularly for 5 years


Hello kate, 
How did u get rid of these feelings? It would be nice hearing from u







grtz from belgium


----------



## stranger in the mirror (Feb 24, 2012)

i also feel the exactly the same , i dont have much anxiety anymore but its a realy strange feeling almost like i have stepped out the old me :s its hard to explane but its the deffinition of depersonalization i guess

the only thing i want is to be me again and nothing else, and iam having a realy hard time doing this.

my famely members say iam only more quite but still me but i dont feel like, its like iam a diffrent person to myself.


----------

